# battery extender for Edge 800



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an Edge 800 which has been great with only one issue - battery life. For multi-day trips I need a charger of some sort. Anyone try one of these? Portable Emergency AA Battery Charge Extender for the Garmin EDGE 800 - uses Gomadic TipExchange Technology or have any luck with anything else?

Thanks in advance. Just as a note, please don't try to tell me how wonderful your GPS is that allows you to replace the AA batteries. I'm sure it's great and you're a really smart bloke for going that route. I've got the 800, I like it, I'm not blowing a lot more $ on another unit. Some day I may, but not today, and it's not what I'm asking about.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

I use something similar, not that specific one though. I have a Trent iCruiser 11000 mAh battery pack that I use with my Edge 800, stem mounted, ordered from Amazon. I successfully used it on the 204 mile Seattle To Portland, and again on the recent S24O I did last friday. The only issue I have is the top cap doesn't leave a lot of clearance between the 800 port and the stem - I have 3mm worth of spacers above the stem clamp, and it just barely squeezes in.

The Edge isn't picky like an iPhone or iPod when it comes to input current and voltage, so most battery packs will work just fine. The battery is a 1100 mAh battery inside the Edge 800, so you should be looking for something with enough capacity to charge that a few times; most NiMH batteries are rated at around 800-1000 mAh so you're probably looking at something that takes at least 2 AA batteries.


----------



## J-No (Apr 27, 2008)

I guess I did not look hard enough. I just bought of of THESE
I wanted mine for a max of 40 or so hours. This does not use AA's, but an internal battery. 5200mAh should get me a few charges anyway. I'll gamble with the $34, but may look at the other options.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Google fuel cell usb charger. I think Brookstone is set to carry it when it's released. Uses a butane canister for fuel and so far appears to offer the most punch/weight of any sort of charging device on the market now.

I want one. I think it's supposed to charge an iphone over a dozen times and is about the size of a deck of cards. Replacement butane cells are supposed to be easy to find.

Solar has the best reusability for long term use away from the grid but still takes too long to charge, especially given variable and occasionally unpredictable views of the sky. A dynamo hub used to simply charge a larger battery pack a la a car's alternator might be worthwhile for bikepacking, though. Top up lights, phone, gps, and whatnot while you sleep would likely be the best overall, but somewhat expensive building up that wheel and building/wiring that battery (esp if you go lithium ion to save on bulk/weight).


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Less than $3 at the local electronics store. Uses AA batteries. Go with lithiums for the most power capacity / weight. Works well with my Edge 500 and other USB devices. Does NOT work with iPhone but will charge most other USB charging phones. Just remember to bring the right USB cable.


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

^^^^ Nice! Shack for radios here I come.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the GoMadic charger for my Edge 705, works great. Takes 4 AA's though. Some of these other suggestions look really appealing as well.


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

The answer is a dynamo hub!

I just did a 10-day bikepacking race, riding 16-18hrs a day and used my Edge 800, including a lot of backlight and navigation, normally very battery hungry. I bought an additional UBS cgarger for my dynamo hub (as well as an Exposure Revo as my main light at night) and the charger worked so fast I was able to also charge my Exposure Joystick head torch and phone every day too.

There'a a lot more detail and pics of MY SETUP ON MY BLOG HERE

The quick breakdown of my kit and setup is:

- GPS - Edge 800
- Power Source - Shutter Precision PD-8 Disc Brake Dynamo Hub
- Charger - Softhema USB Dynamo Charger
- Main Bar Light - Exposure Revo
- Head Torch - Exposure Joystick

Hope that helps

Rob


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

Good stuff here, so am subscribing, thanks.


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

robdeanhove said:


> The answer is a dynamo hub!
> 
> I just did a 10-day bikepacking race, riding 16-18hrs a day and used my Edge 800, including a lot of backlight and navigation, normally very battery hungry. I bought an additional UBS cgarger for my dynamo hub (as well as an Exposure Revo as my main light at night) and the charger worked so fast I was able to also charge my Exposure Joystick head torch and phone every day too.
> 
> ...


Ha Rob, can you tell me which Softhema model you are using and why you chose that one? I am looking at a similar setup as yours for my new fatbike (Son dynamo, Edge800 and (hopefully) charging my Troutie Darkness Domanitor light)

Giel


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

anyone have experience with this guy?
Powertraveller Powerchimp+ Battery Charger at REI.com


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

Giel said:


> Ha Rob, can you tell me which Softhema model you are using and why you chose that one? I am looking at a similar setup as yours for my new fatbike (Son dynamo, Edge800 and (hopefully) charging my Troutie Darkness Domanitor light)
> 
> Giel


Hi Giel,

I used the S25A, follow the Softhema link in my blog (linked above) and it takes you right to the S25A page., I chose it as it was the smallest package and also the simplest with the shortest cables so I was happy to leave it on my bike all the time. I've been very happy with it and it charges everything so quickly, the larger, heavier ones with external batteries just aren't necessary (in my opinion)

Happy adventuring with your dynamo setup!


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Rob, order is placed


----------



## jgoodlet (Sep 6, 2011)

Check out the MintyBoost (or make one of your own).

MintyBoost

I believe with winner of this year's Tour Divide used one with his Edge 800.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I went with an E-werk with cache battery which combined with my Sondelux dynamo hub keeps my Edge 800 charged. It also lights up my world at night time via my Edelux headlamp and can charge my cell phone as well although I only use one thing at a time. You can use more than one thing at a time but I dont have the patience to work out how to change the output voltage of the E-werk. Suits me down to the ground. Hope what ever you get your happy. Nothing worse camping at acaravan park and sitting for hours in the laundry or bathroom trying to charge everything and not being able to leave in case someone steals your goodies.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

The duracell usb charger works well. The powergen lasts longer.


----------

